# External drive not recognized



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

Has anyone had trouble getting their Hopper to recognize their EHD? I had to do a soft reset the hard drive to get it recognized the first time. Then yesterday, I had to do a second soft reset on the EHD to get the Hopper to recognize it. For what it's worth, it's a Western Digital 500 GB My Book drive.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

See the other thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2994631#post2994631.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scredsfan said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting their Hopper to recognize their EHD? I had to do a soft reset the hard drive to get it recognized the first time. Then yesterday, I had to do a second soft reset on the EHD to get the Hopper to recognize it. For what it's worth, it's a Western Digital 500 GB My Book drive.


Try disable spin-down feature of the drive and/or enclosure's controller.


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

bnborg said:


> See the other thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2994631#post2994631.


Thanks!


----------

